# Dog proctologist



## BrentC (Mar 19, 2017)

Australian Shephard by Brent Cameron, on Flickr




Australian Shephard by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice set


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 19, 2017)

Funny stuff!!!


----------



## annamaria (Mar 21, 2017)

Good one! The dog's expression is so funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 21, 2017)

Only a photographer would see this.Nice one.


----------



## goooner (Mar 22, 2017)

Cool shots!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 22, 2017)

That would explain the look in the second shot. lol


----------



## Hermes1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty funny, perfect caption.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 23, 2017)

Now turn your head and bark to the left


----------

